

A new view of the housing boom and bust - prostoalex
http://datatools.urban.org/Features/mortgages-by-race/#5/37.996/-96.570

======
krigi
The surge in black/hispanic mortgage applications came from lenders and agents
specifically targeting (predatorily) those communities when white applicant
numbers sagged. I know this because several friends who were brokers and loan
officers at the time have told me this was what they were directed to do.
These communities were also recipients, primarily, of sub-prime loans because
their credit was bad or had yet to be established, or they were simply driven
into these types of loans because they were easier to cram through the system.

So it's a bit disingenuous to think that hispanics and blacks just chose the
peak of the market to buy, it's more likely they were the dessert the lending
industry gluttonously sought out after gobbling up the poultry dish.

